# Leopard Gecko Morphs List



## Melon

hey this will be pointless for some people but i have created a morph list. which will share with people when fully complete. it will include morph gentics etc if co-dom genetic selective breed. special notes on morph. how to cross to get etc..

this is where i need your help.. i;ve got some morph descriptions eg. what a blazing blizzard is etc

but can you post replies on morph descriptions. if any morphs i missed please tell me!

Albino
APTOR
Abberant
Blizzard
Baldy 
Banana Blizzard 
Bell Albino 
Bell Blazing 
Blizzard Bell 
Enigma Bell 
Hybino Bell 
Jungle Albino Bell 
Mack Snow 
Blanco 
Blazing Blizzard 
Blazing Bananna Blizzard
Blizzard 
Bold Stripe 
Carrot Head 
Carrot Tail 
Circle Back
Creamsicle 
Diable Blanco 
Eclipse 
Emerald 
Emerine 
Enigma 
Gem Snow 
Golden
Ghost
Giant 
High Yellow 
Hypo
Hypomelanistic 
Hypoxanthic
Hypo 
Tangerine
Jungle 
Leusistic
Las Vegas Albino 
Las Vegas Jungle Albino 
Las Vegas Patternless Albino (LVPA)
Lavender
Linebred Mack Snow 
Mack Snow Blizzard 
Mack Snow Patternless 
Melanistic 
Midnight Blizzard 
Normal 
Pastel
Patternless
Patternless Albino
RADAR 
Raining Red Stripe 
Rainwater Albino 
Rainwater Blazing Blizzard 
Rainwater Hybino 
Rainwater Mack Snow 
RAPTOR 
Reverse Stripe
Snow
Snow Enigma 
Snowglow 
Stripe 
Sunglow
Super Giant Super Hypo Tangeine Carrot Tail (SHTCT) 
Super Hypo Tangerine (SHT) 
Super Mack Snow
Super Mack Snow Albino 
Tangerine 
Tangerine Albino
Tremper Albino 
Tremper Blazing Blizzard 
Tremper Enigma Tremper Hybino 
Tremper Jungle Albino 
Tremper Mack Snow 
Xanthic


----------



## slimrob

Hi check my site out, have most listed there
rob


----------



## missk

try the leopard gecko wiki


----------



## missk

http://www.leopardgeckowiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## missk

Main Page - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## brittone05

Missed off Emerine rainbow and Bandit


----------



## slimrob

on going project but thanks


----------



## brittone05

lol I meant on Melon's list - didn't get chance to look at yours hehe


----------



## boywonder

how about RERS Red Eyed Reverse Stripe. linebread snows aren't mack, good list though:mf_dribble:


----------



## boywonder

dreamsicle (enigma creamsicle?) and bluetail, t.u.g snow, calico and phantom


----------



## Faith

boywonder said:


> dreamsicle (enigma creamsicle?) and bluetail, t.u.g snow, calico and phantom


Do you have any pics of a blue tail ???
As far as im aware the only person to work with a blue tail has been RT and then it wasnt genetic :?

Melon
Also off that list 
Black velvets (black blizard)


----------



## Melon

*Updated List*

Albino
APTOR
Abberant
Baldy 
Bandit
Blizzard
Banana Blizzard 
Bell Albino 
Bell Blazing 
Blizzard Bell 
Black velvets (black blizard)
Blanco 
Blazing Blizzard 
Blazing Bananna Blizzard
Blizzard 
Blue Tail
Bold Stripe 
Calico
Carrot Head 
Carrot Tail 
Circle Back
Creamsicle 
Diable Blanco 
Dreamsicle (Enigma Creamsicle) 
Eclipse 
Emerald 
Emerine 
Emerine Rainbow
Enigma
Enigma Bell 
Hybino Bell 
Gem Snow 
Golden
Ghost
Giant 
High Yellow 
Hypo
Hypomelanistic 
Hypoxanthic
Hypo 
Jungle Albino Bell 
Jungle 
Leusistic
Las Vegas Albino 
Las Vegas Jungle Albino 
Las Vegas Patternless Albino (LVPA)
Lavender
Linebred Mack Snow 
Mack Snow 
Mack Snow Blizzard 
Mack Snow Patternless 
Melanistic 
Midnight Blizzard 
Normal 
Pastel
Patternless
Patternless Albino
RADAR 
Phantom
Raining Red Stripe 
Rainwater Albino 
Rainwater Blazing Blizzard 
Rainwater Hybino 
Rainwater Mack Snow 
RAPTOR 
Red Eyed Reverse Stripe (RERS)
Reverse Stripe
Snow
Snow Enigma 
Snowglow 
Stripe 
Sunglow
Super Giant Super Hypo Tangeine Carrot Tail (SHTCT) 
Super Hypo Tangerine (SHT) 
Super Mack Snow
Super Mack Snow Albino 
Tangerine 
Tangerine Albino
Tremper Albino 
Tremper Blazing Blizzard 
Tremper Enigma Tremper Hybino 
Tremper Jungle Albino 
Tremper Mack Snow 
T.U.G Snow
Xanthic


----------



## Melon

Faith said:


> Do you have any pics of a blue tail ???
> As far as im aware the only person to work with a blue tail has been RT and then it wasnt genetic :?
> 
> Melon
> Also off that list
> Black velvets (black blizard)


pics of blue tail on wiki


----------



## boywonder

as mellon said, its on the wiki








this is the link http://www.leopardgeckowiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Image:Bluetail_mango20.jpg


----------



## zippy4emma

leusistic and patternless are same morph,


----------



## burrow

What about black pearls? http://www.livingartgeckos.com/breeders1.html


----------



## Faith

burrow said:


> What about black pearls? http://www.livingartgeckos.com/breeders1.html


ohh never seen them but the bottom pics look like "dirty hypos" lol


----------



## boywonder

well spotted burrow, those black pearls are realy different, i'd love one or two of those £££££:mf_dribble:


----------



## eeji

zippy4emma said:


> leusistic and patternless are same morph,


I thought _true_ leucism hadn't been discovered in leos yet?


----------



## zippy4emma

eeji said:


> I thought _true_ leucism hadn't been discovered in leos yet?


maybe, im not sure. They where called leucistic then got changed to patternless


----------



## Herpinfested

would be better if you added the genetics of each one : victory:


----------



## Leopard Gecko Wiki

Hey guys,

I just wanted to say thank you for using the Leopard Gecko Wiki as a resources. I also wanted to comment on a few things that you have been discussing.

A Dreamsickle is a combination morph developed by A&M Geckos. It is a *Mack Snow RAPTOR Enigma*.

As for the Black Velvets, they are not Black Blizzards. I have been in contact with Lottiz from Art Links Geckos (owner of the Black Velvets). Currently she does not know what it is genetically. It is definitely different than anything we currently have in the Leopard Gecko Community.

On the list, "Line Bred Mack Snows" are only Line Bred Snows.

Thank you,


----------



## PSGeckos

Nova & Super Nova


----------



## westley

do u have any more pics of black pearl


----------



## kimberley9447

Your also need to add the following to the list.

Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Ghost
Super Mack Snow Patternless
Super Mack Snow Tremper Albino Patternless
Mack Snow Tremper Albino Patternless


----------



## repkid

Abyssinian


----------

